# [SOLVED]neo ze speedtouchem i gentoo - ktos to zrobil??

## rzezioo

czy komukolwiek udalo sie to postawic??? jesli tak to prosze o dokladny opis jak to zrobic(razem z configiem kernela i opisem jak znalezc ewentualne potrzebne pliki)Last edited by rzezioo on Sun Dec 05, 2004 3:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _troll_

czasem sie zastanawiam po co to pisalismy z yemu.... **** mnie strzela, ze ludzie nie otwieraja linka o howto na polskiej czesci forum....

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=176507

----------

## Robert W.

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> czasem sie zastanawiam po co to pisalismy z yemu.... **** mnie strzela, ze ludzie nie otwieraja linka o howto na polskiej czesci forum....
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=176507

 

Jakoś nie przypominam  sobie żeby w tamtym wątku pojawił się ktoś kto by potwierdził, że udało mu sie to uruchomić. 

Sam stałem sie ostatnio włascicielem speedtoucha i nie udało mi sie skonfigurować połączenia za pomocą "neostrady".  Chętnie bym sie dowiedział czy komuś się to udało.

----------

## rzezioo

sorry troll ale korzystam wlasnie z waszej neostrady a ze jak sami przyznaliscie nie macie modemu do testow. w kazdym razie u mnie skrypt nie dziala.

----------

## _troll_

a z czym jest problem? modul czy skrypty? ktore jajko?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## rzezioo

jajko 2.4.26-gentoo-r9 problem z zaladowaniem firmware'u zarowno uzywajac plikow od was, od tepsy i mgmt.o konfiguracja jajka:

#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_LOLAT is not set

# CONFIG_LOLAT_SYSCTL is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX31 is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPPRO31 is not set

# CONFIG_M68631 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII31 is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM431 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6231 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK731 is not set

# CONFIG_MXP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MMP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_ALIGNMENT_16=y

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_1GB=y

# CONFIG_2GB is not set

# CONFIG_3GB is not set

# CONFIG_05GB is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_OOM_KILLER is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# ACPI Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AMIGA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_MFC3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_ATARI is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SUNBPP is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_IP22 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_MONITOR_THREAD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_STATS is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_MIRROR is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

#

#    SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_ATM=y

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=y

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684 is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_IPSEC is not set

# CONFIG_IPSEC_NAT_TRAVERSAL is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA100 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_MEDLEY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_SII is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PQS_PDS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYMBIOS_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

CONFIG_EEPRO100=y

# CONFIG_EEPRO100_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

CONFIG_PPPOATM=y

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRTULIP is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA_RADIO=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500_CS is not set

#

# ATM drivers

#

# CONFIG_ATM_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IA is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN=y

CONFIG_ISDN_BOOL=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP=y

# CONFIG_IPPP_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_VJ is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_MPP is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_AUDIO is not set

#

# ISDN feature submodules

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DIVERSION is not set

#

# Passive ISDN cards

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_HISAX is not set

#

# Active ISDN cards

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ICN is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_PCBIT is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_SC is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ACT2000 is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_TPAM is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI is not set

# CONFIG_HYSDN is not set

# CONFIG_HYSDN_CAPI is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Input core support

#

# CONFIG_INPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

# CONFIG_ECC is not set

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

# CONFIG_COMPUTONE is not set

# CONFIG_ROCKETPORT is not set

# CONFIG_CYCLADES is not set

# CONFIG_DIGIEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_DIGI is not set

# CONFIG_ESPSERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ISI is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP is not set

CONFIG_N_HDLC=m

# CONFIG_RISCOM8 is not set

# CONFIG_SPECIALIX is not set

# CONFIG_SX is not set

# CONFIG_RIO is not set

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_KCS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_I810=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_K8 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

#

# Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support)

#

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=y

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SERIAL_CS is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_OBMOUSE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT=y

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS=y

# CONFIG_VFAT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_DEBUG is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_TUX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_LARRY is not set

CONFIG_FB_LOGO_GENTOO=y

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_G is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_PENGUIN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_POWEREDBY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CLGEN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IT8181 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_SPLASHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB8=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB24=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB32=y

# CONFIG_FBCON_FONTWIDTH8_ONLY is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WM97XX is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS_ALT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HID is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=y

#

# Support for USB gadgets

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=0

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

#

# Grsecurity

#

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC is not set

----------

## _troll_

potrojny post - skasuj jakies dwa.

anyway - neo jest asynchroniczne; mozesz wylaczyc polaczenia synchro w jajku (chyba ze masz cos poza neo). nie mozesz miec wszystkich typow usb - wylacz co niepotrzebne (lspci pomoze w wyborze).

czy lsusb wykrywa w ogole speedtouch'a?

masz zainstalowanego hotpluga?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## rzezioo

zmiany w kernelu: wywalenie isdn i ohci.

lsusb wykrywa speedtoucha.

i dalej nic.

----------

## _Punisher_

Nie korzystalem z faq z prostego powodu - u mnie to niedzialalo. Walczylem tydzien ale sie udalo NEO + Speedtouch smiga. Jesli byliby zainteresowani dajcie znac.

----------

## Robert W.

 *_Punisher_ wrote:*   

> Nie korzystalem z faq z prostego powodu - u mnie to niedzialalo. Walczylem tydzien ale sie udalo NEO + Speedtouch smiga. Jesli byliby zainteresowani dajcie znac.

 

Zainteresowani sš.

Daj znać jak to skonfigurowałe.

----------

## _Punisher_

Panie, Panowie to co zostanie tutaj opisane wywodzi sie wprost z umyslu poczatkujacego uzytkownika systemu gentoo. Wybaczcie wiec jesli pojawia sie w tym tekscie sformulowania mocno niefachowe - postaram sie jednak w dosc przystepny sposob opisac to co najwazniejsze. 

I. Opis dotyczy instalacji uslugi Neostrada na modemie SpeedTouch 330 (srebrna obudowa, co dziwne kolor obudowy ma znacznie).

Platforma sprzetowa:

- plyta Asus A7v8x-x (VIA, KT 400)

Lista potrzebnych rzeczy:

Oto adres strony, na ktorej mozna znalezc kilka przydatnych rzeczy a przede wszystkim najnowsze dzialajace sterowniki do naszego modemu.

Link do strony: 

http://www.hystedjp.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/

Na sterowniki (pod slowem sterowniki kryje sie program ladujacy firmware, jak rowniez sam firmware) skladaja sie dwa pliki: 

http://www.hystedjp.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/speedtouch/latest/ZZZLP1.eni

http://www.hystedjp.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/speedtouch/latest/ZZZLP2.eni

Miejsce gdzie zostana zapisane sterowniki nie jest sprawa krytyczna, jak sie zreszta pozniej okaze.

Cala reszta, dociagniemy sobie przez emerge.

II. Kilka slow o ustawieniach Kernela

```

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

```

Nie zapomnijmy o obsludze modemu.

```

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

```

U mnie kiedy wszystko juz dziala wynik lsmod wyglada tak:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_deflate             4456  - 

zlib_deflate           20984  - 

zlib_inflate           20904  - 

bsd_comp                5064  - 

usblp                  11016  - 

pppoatm                 4392  - 

ppp_generic            21372  - 

slhc                    6376  - 

speedtch               13424  - 

atm                    36596  - 

uhci_hcd               29176  - 

```

A teraz taka mala ciekawostka. Chodzi o kontroler USB uhci lub ohci, mozna w to wierzyc lub nie ale w swojej naiwnosci probowalem uruchomic speedtoucha na zlym kontrolerze (moze dlatego, ze moja mysz podpieta pod usb pracowala bez problemu na ohci, diody na modemie palily sie na zielono). Moja rada, nalezy byc pewnym jaki kontroler USB jest dla nas odpowiedni.

III. W tym miejscu nalezy zwrocic uwage na flage 'atm' dla USE w /etc/make.conf, jesli w tym momencie nastapila zmiana nie wolno zapomniec o 

```

env-update && source /etc/profile

```

Ok - czas na dodatkowe oprogramownie:

```

emerge speedtouch

emerge linux-atm

emerge ppp

```

IV. Czas na pliki konfiguracyjne.

Po wykonaniu wczesniejszych krokow wszystko czego nam trzeba powinno byc juz na dysku.

Przechodzimy do /etc/ppp/peers/adsl i umieszczamy tam cos takiego:

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dialup/speedtouch/files/adsl.sample,v 1.3 2004/07/14 23:11:58 agriffis Exp $

# This file could be rename but its place is under /etc/ppp/peers

# To connect to Internet using this configuration file

# pppd call adsl, where "adsl" stands for the name of this file

lock

noipdefault

defaultroute

noauth

holdoff 4

maxfail 25

persist

asyncmap 0

usepeerdns

lcp-echo-interval 2

lcp-echo-failure 7

name twoj.login@neostrada.pl

plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/pppoatm.so

0.35 

```

Szczegolna uwage nalezy zwrocic na przedostatnia linie:

```

plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/pppoatm.so

```

Moze sie zdarzyc ze plik pppoatm.so znajdzie sie w innym miejscu, w zaleznosci od posiadanej konfiguracji, w takim wypadku nalezy zmienic sciezke. Dla tych ktorzy w swojej dociekliwosci chca wiedziec za co odpowiedzialny jest owy plik odsylam do materialow zwiazanych z ppp.

Nastepnie edytujemy plik /etc/ppp/pap-secrets

```

"twoj.login@neostrada.pl" * "haslo"

```

podobnie postepujemy z /etc/ppp/chap-secrets

```

"twoj.login@neostrada.pl" * "haslo"

```

Jestesmy juz tuz tuz, praktycznie na miejscu. Czas na plik odpowiadajacy za ladowanie oprogramowania do modemu /etc/conf.d/speedtouch, powinien wygladac on nastepujaco:

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dialup/speedtouch/files/speedtouch.confd,v 1.6 2004/09/28 01:23:20 swegener Exp $

# Config file for the speedtouch ebuild

# Set the microcode path

MICROCODE="/home/punisher/Speedtouch/ZZZLP2.eni"

# Set verbose level for modem_run

VERBOSE="0"

# Set the peer filename

# This should be in /etc/ppp/peers/

PEER="adsl"

# Extra options to modem_run

# Some modems will need "-s", if in doubt then leave blank

# add "-k" for use with the kernel mode driver

# add "-a /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin" if your modem is green or purple

MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS="-k -a /home/punisher/Speedtouch/ZZZLP1.eni"

```

Widzimy ze wreszcie korzystamy z plikow, ktore sciagalismy na samym poczatku (ZZZLP1.eni i ZZZLP2.eni, zmiana sciezki jak najbardziej wskazana).

V. Koncowka

Moduly zaladowane, oczy popuchniete czas na finisz:

```

/etc/init.d/speedtouch start

```

W tym momencie modem powinnien ozyc, nastapic rowniez powinno uruchomienie pppd. Moduly, ktore przy okazji sie zaladuja to ppp_deflate, zlib_deflate, zlib_inflate i bsd_comp.

W logach powinno znajdowac sie cos w stylu:

```

shire modem_run[6578]: modem_run version 1.2 started by root uid 0

shire usb 1-2: usbfs: interface 1 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

shire usb 1-2: usbfs: interface 2 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

shire usb 1-2: bulk timeout on ep5in

shire usb 1-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x85 len 512 ret -110

shire usb 1-2: usbfs: interface 0 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

shire usb 1-2: usbfs: interface 1 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

shire usb 1-2: usbfs: interface 2 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

shire modem_run[6579]: [monitoring report] ADSL link went up

shire modem_run[6578]: ADSL synchronization has been obtained

shire modem_run[6578]: ADSL line is up (160 kbit/s down | 90 kbit/s up)

shire pppd[6585]: Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

shire pppd[6586]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

shire pppd[6586]: Using interface ppp0

shire pppd[6586]: Connect: ppp0 <--> 8.48

shire pppd[6586]: PAP authentication succeeded

shire pppd[6586]: kernel does not support PPP filtering

shire PPP BSD Compression module registered

shire PPP Deflate Compression module registered

```

Jesli wszystko dziala ifconfig powinnien ukazac nam sliczniutki interfejs ppp0:

```

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:83.27.125.162  P-t-P:213.25.2.110  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:9178  Metric:1

          RX packets:18888 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:18263 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:8269072 (7.8 Mb)  TX bytes:1492785 (1.4 Mb)

```

Jesli wszystko poszlo po naszej mysli, Neo dziala i mozna sie odprezyc, jesli nie... moze warto poszukac rozwiazania w innym miejscu. W kazdym razie mam nadzieje, ze to moje pisanie na cos sie przyda.

PS. Jesli udalo sie i chcesz by Neo startowala przy starcie:

```

rc-update add speedtouch default 

```

Pozdrawiam Punisher

----------

## prymitive

Mam pytanko, czy MTU powinno być 9178? Takie jest domyślnie ale wydaje mi sie troche za wysokie. Ktoś rzuci troche światła na to zagadnienie? Będe wdzięczny.

----------

## luziczek

Ja mam MTU równe 1500 i wszystko klika.

Przy instalacji nie obyło się bez ściągania firmware ze źródeł, które podał Punisher. Ogólnie jego sposób jest dobry, aczkolwiek trzeba być cierpliwym  :Smile: 

Odpowiadając na pytanie z tematu: działa.

Btw, Twój opis pliku /etc/conf.d/speedtouch odnosi się do modemu z zieloną albo fioletową obudową (a nie srebrną), ale jeśli działa to dobrze  :Wink: 

----------

## peka

 *luziczek wrote:*   

> Btw, Twój opis pliku /etc/conf.d/speedtouch odnosi się do modemu z zieloną albo fioletową obudową (a nie srebrną), ale jeśli działa to dobrze 

 

A jaki powinien być dla sprebrnego?

I jeszcze jedno pytanie. Gdzieś czytałem, że srebrne to revision 4 a tymczasm mój wygląda tak.

```
P:  Vendor=06b9 ProdID=4061 Rev= 2.00 
```

a jest srebrny?

----------

## rzezioo

dla srebrnego modemu masz ten sam firmware albo jako jeden albo jako dwa pliki stad masz opcje -a dla modem runa. srebrny powiadasz?? a powiedz jeszcze jaki ksztalt bo to tez sie liczy. jesli w ksztalcie helmu kolarskiego(tak pisalo na stronie producenta  :Laughing:  ) to raczej powinno byc rev4  :Smile: 

P.S. peka - gratulacje jestes PIERWSZA osoba ktorej sie chcialo tego tematu szukac a nie zakladala nowy watek [/code] :Smile: 

----------

## peka

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> dla srebrnego modemu masz ten sam firmware albo jako jeden albo jako dwa pliki stad masz opcje -a dla modem runa. srebrny powiadasz?? a powiedz jeszcze jaki ksztalt bo to tez sie liczy. jesli w ksztalcie helmu kolarskiego(tak pisalo na stronie producenta  ) to raczej powinno byc rev4 [/code]
> 
> Mój modem wygląda tak.
> 
> Wczoraj szalałem z firmware-m, i zadziałał dopiero KQD6_R204.zip ściągnięty od producenta. Zadziałał tj. nie buntował się przy ładowaniu bo jeszcze nie udało mi się połączyć. rev4fw.zip to niestety nie ten.
> ...

 

W sumie to się ludziom nie dziwię. Jest sporo wątków na ten temat. W różnym "stadium rozwoju". Takim n00b-om jak ja czasami trudno jest wybrać ten właściwy wątek.

Tak jak napisałem, nie uzyskałem jeszcze upragnonego ppp0. Może dlatego, że już za dużo namieszałem  :Wink: 

Mam pytania:

- czy to, że PPP* i speedtouch są kompilowane jako moduły a nie w jądro robi jakąś różnicę w naszym przypadku?

- jak rozpoznać jakiego USB chce mój modem? UHCI dałem * bo mi wszędzie dmesg mówi, że jest na UHCI, a EHCI i OHCI - M

Przy starcie sypie mi błędem, że "coś-jest-nie-tak" przy obsługiwaniu /etc/hotplug/usb/speedtch, że nie ma czegoś w /var/log....

Potem juz tylko, że nie może nic zrobić z pppd...

Coś takiego jeszcze mam:

```
usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-1

usbcore: registered new driver speedtch

usb 4-1: no stage 1 firmware found!<6>Adding 2000052k swap on /dev/hde9.  Priority:-1 extents:1 
```

Nie wiem co jest nie tak z tym firmware-m

----------

## rzezioo

ale peka czy to sa logi przy ladowaniu firmware?? jesli nie to wrzuc te logi. a tak w ogole to twoj modem rzeczywiscie wyglada jak rev4

----------

## peka

To kawałek dmesg-a

Jak robiłem

```
/etc/init.d/speedtouch start
```

to przy ładowaniu mówił, że "firmware loaded"

Te wcześniejsze logi to ze startu systemu, a wcześniej męczyłem jeszcze instalację w user-space i coś sie penie pokasztaniło....

W każdym razie właśnie dorobiłem się czystej instalki i zaczynam od nowa  :Smile: 

----------

## peka

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> [...] a tak w ogole to twoj modem rzeczywiscie wyglada jak rev4

 

a jak to widać?

[edit] aaaa... na zdjęciu? [/edit]

----------

## rzezioo

ale wlasnie odpal ten skrypt i pokaz logi systemowe. jest napisane cos ze ADSL line is up albo cos??

----------

## peka

Ano teraz mi sprzętu nei widzi.

```
Starting Speedtouch ADSL Modem ............................. [OK]

Loading firmware ........................................... [OK]

usbdevfs not mounted ........................................[!!]
```

Diody się nie świecą.

Przy starcie mówi, że nie może zamountować do /proc/bus/usb/ bo taki podobno nie istanieje. a istenieje...

Kawałek .config-a dla USB wygląda tak:

```
#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=m

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set 
```

w dmesg jest jeszcze coś takiego:

```
usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub 
```

Pomożcie Dobrzy Ludzie!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## peka

Podam trochę więcej informacji. Może kogoś oświeci.

Podczas startu:

 *Quote:*   

> * Mounting local filesystems
> 
> mount: mount point /proc/bus/usb does not exist
> 
> * Some filesystem failed to mount ............................... [!!]
> ...

 

Po wykonaniu komendy "mount":

```

/dev/hde8 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

/dev/hde6 on /boot type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/hde7 on /home type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/hde10 on /usr type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/hde11 on /opt type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/hde12 on /var type ext3 (rw,noatime)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw) 
```

A tak wygląda /etc/fstab:

```
# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

/dev/hde6      /boot      ext3      defaults,noatime   1 2

/dev/hde7      /home      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hde8      /      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hde9      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/hde10      /usr      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hde11      /opt      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hde12      /var      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto         0 0

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

none         /proc/bus/usb   usbfs      defaults      0 0 
```

A to po wykonaniu "/etc/init.d/speedtouch start":

 *Quote:*   

> * Starting Speedtouch ADSL Modem... .... [ok]
> 
> * Loading firmware... ............................ [ok]
> 
> * usbdevfs not mounted ........................ [!!]

 

----------

## rzezioo

hmmm... a probowalas na twardo to wszystko od usb wkompilowac? poza tym na jkich kernelach probowalas??

ja mam gentoo 2.6.10r7 i dziala wiem ze kernele ok. 2.6.7 mialy jakies problemy z usb wiec moze masz jakis kaszaniasty

----------

## peka

kernel: 2.6.11-mm2 - bo ttylko ten i mm1 :widzi: mój dysk

wkompilować USB jeszcze nie próbowałem - jak będę miał siłę to spróbuję....

----------

## peka

hmm.. poszedłem dalej... ?

problem był z tym, że miałem usbfs wkompilowane i fstab-ie montowałem

pozbyłem się tego..

Teraz mam przy starcie:

```
Stopping Speeedtouch ADSL ....

No process in pidfile /var/run/ppp0.pid found runing; none killed

failed to stop pppd
```

Po starcie jak robię

/etc/init.d/speedtouch start

to mówi, że "already runnig"

/etc/init.d/speedtouch start

mówi: "started"

----------

## rzezioo

a wiec to oznacza ze sie nie udalo polaczyc:( mozesz wreszcie zamiescic logi z wykonania skryptu?? powinno byc w /var/log/messages i wygladac mnuiej wiecej tak:

```
Apr  5 18:59:10 rzezioo modem_run[8426]: modem_run version 1.2 started by root uid 0

Apr  5 18:59:10 rzezioo usb 3-1: usbfs: interface 1 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Apr  5 18:59:10 rzezioo usb 3-1: usbfs: interface 2 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Apr  5 18:59:13 rzezioo usb 3-1: modem_run timed out on ep5in

Apr  5 18:59:13 rzezioo usb 3-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x85 len 512 ret -110

Apr  5 18:59:16 rzezioo usb 3-1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Apr  5 18:59:16 rzezioo usb 3-1: usbfs: interface 1 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Apr  5 18:59:16 rzezioo usb 3-1: usbfs: interface 2 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Apr  5 18:59:46 rzezioo modem_run[8426]: ADSL synchronization has been obtained

Apr  5 18:59:46 rzezioo modem_run[8426]: ADSL line is up (160 kbit/s down | 96 kbit/s up)

Apr  5 18:59:46 rzezioo pppd[8429]: Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.3/pppoatm.so loaded.

Apr  5 18:59:46 rzezioo pppd[8429]: PPPoATM plugin_init

Apr  5 18:59:46 rzezioo pppd[8429]: PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.35

Apr  5 18:59:46 rzezioo pppd[8433]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Apr  5 18:59:46 rzezioo pppd[8433]: Using interface ppp0

Apr  5 18:59:46 rzezioo pppd[8433]: Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.35

Apr  5 18:59:47 rzezioo rc-scripts: You should stop using /etc/dnsdomainname and use /etc/conf.d/domainname

Apr  5 18:59:48 rzezioo init: Activating demand-procedures for 'A'

Apr  5 18:59:48 rzezioo fbsplash: switching to verbose mode

Apr  5 18:59:48 rzezioo rc-scripts: WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

Apr  5 18:59:50 rzezioo pppd[8433]: Warning - secret file /etc/ppp/chap-secrets has world and/or group access

Apr  5 18:59:50 rzezioo pppd[8433]: CHAP authentication succeeded

Apr  5 18:59:50 rzezioo pppd[8433]: local  IP address 83.25.71.211

```

[/quote]

----------

## peka

chętnie...

ale nie mam /var/log/messages

poza tym juz przy starcie systemu mam te komunikaty

----------

## rzezioo

a ty masz w ogole sysloger jak nie to polecam na przyklad:

```
emerge syslog-ng

rc-update add syslog-ng default
```

----------

## peka

ano nie mam  :Smile: 

metalog nie lepszy?

jak zemerguję dam Ci output z uruchomienia speedtouch-a

----------

## peka

po "/etc/init.d/speedtouch start" dostaję to:

```
Apr  6 03:26:26 peka-gen rc-scripts: WARNING:  "speedtouch" has already been started.
```

po "pppd call neostrada" dostaję to:

```
Apr  6 03:26:46 peka-gen pppd[8016]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Apr  6 03:26:46 peka-gen pppd[8016]: using channel 1

Apr  6 03:26:46 peka-gen pppd[8016]: Using interface ppp0

Apr  6 03:26:46 peka-gen pppd[8016]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Apr  6 03:26:46 peka-gen pppoa3[8017]: pppoa3 version 1.3.1 started by root (uid 0)

Apr  6 03:26:46 peka-gen pppoa3[8017]: Control thread ready

Apr  6 03:26:46 peka-gen pppoa3[8017]: Error loading N_HDLC

Apr  6 03:26:46 peka-gen pppd[8016]: Script /usr/sbin/pppoa3 -m 1 -c -vpi 0 -vci 35 finished (pid 8017), status = 0xff

Apr  6 03:26:46 peka-gen pppd[8016]: Modem hangup

Apr  6 03:26:46 peka-gen pppd[8016]: Connection terminated. 
```

----------

## peka

To działa........ !!!

Nie będę przepisywał. Ale wszytsko (?) jest tu.

Dzięki rzezioo!

----------

## rzezioo

 *twoj_log wrote:*   

> Apr  6 03:26:46 peka-gen pppoa3[8017]: Error loading N_HDLC
> 
> 

 chyba musisz skompilowac modul n_hdlc. ale jesli dziala bez tego to spoko  :Smile: 

----------

## peka

Może to głupie pytanie, ale co to takiego ten n_hdlc?

Nie widzę tego w .config  :Question: 

[edit]

--> Device Drivers -> Character devices -> Non-standard serial port support -> HDLC line discipline support

```
#include <stdio.h>

int main(void)

{

 int count;

 for (count = 1; count <= 100; count ++)

     printf("Będę używał Google przed zadawaniem głupich pytań.");

 return 0;

}
```

[/edit]

----------

## theodenpl

Czy przy instalacji speedtoucha potrzeba edytowac resolv.conf i wpisac tam dns-y tepsy. Podnosi mi poĹÄczenie modem ale potem wywala Failed open connect (0.35) no such device.

----------

## peka

 *theodenpl wrote:*   

> Czy przy instalacji speedtoucha potrzeba edytowac resolv.conf i wpisac tam dns-y tepsy. Podnosi mi poĹÄczenie modem ale potem wywala Failed open connect (0.35) no such device.

 

Nie. W config-u w /etc/peers/neostrada, czy jak tam sobie nazwałeś połącznie dajesz opcję "usepeerdns".

Natomiast co do "Failed open connect (0.35) no such device" to też miałem ten błąd. U mnie był spowodowany tym, że miałem udev a w jajku wkompilowana obsługę devfs i automount do niej - jeśli dobrze pamiętam, bo duuużo problemów miałem. Tutaj opisałem jak mi się udało. Są tam 3 config-i peer-a, których użyłem i config kernela itp.

Spróbuj. Jakby, co... pytaj.

----------

## theodenpl

 *Quote:*   

> Spróbuj. Jakby, co... pytaj.

 

 :Very Happy:   no to zapytam wywala mi blad wpis z dmesg:

```

usbfs : USBDEVFS_BULK failed ex 0x85 len 512 ret -110

```

Co do tej obsługi devfs i automounting w jajku to nie moge jej znaleśc w konfigu kernela ale wiem ze jest bo przy starcie prawie na samym pocztku sie uruchamia.

----------

## peka

 *theodenpl wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Spróbuj. Jakby, co... pytaj. 
> 
>   no to zapytam wywala mi blad wpis z dmesg:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

z tym błędem powinieneś się połączyć z netem.

pokaż co masz w

- /etc/ppp/peers/[twoj-peer]

- /etc/conf.d/speedtouch

- /var/log/messages lub /var/log/everything/current

co pokazuje "rc-update show"

----------

## theodenpl

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> z tym bďż˝ďż˝dem powinieneďż˝ siďż˝ poďż˝ďż˝czyďż˝ z netem.
> 
> pokaďż˝ co masz w
> ...

 

/etc/ppp/peers/adsl

```

lock

defaultroute

noipdefault

noauth

holdoff 4

maxfail 25

persist

asyncmap 0

usepeerdns

lcp-echo-interval 2

lcp-echo-failure 7

name user@neostrada.pl

plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/pppoatm.so

0.35

```

/etc/conf.d/speedtouch

```

MICROCODE="/usr/local/lib/speedtouch/KQD6P2.eni"

VERBOSE="0"

PEER="adsl"

MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS="-k -a /usr/local/lib/speedtouch/KQD6P1.eni"

```

/var/log/messages

```

 session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Apr 11 14:39:10 localhost NTFS volume version 3.1.

Apr 11 14:40:01 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[5676]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Apr 11 14:43:27 localhost modem_run[5747]: modem_run version 1.3.1 started by root uid 0

Apr 11 14:43:29 localhost usb 3-2: modem_run timed out on ep5in

Apr 11 14:43:29 localhost usb 3-2: usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed ep 0x85 len 512 ret -110

Apr 11 14:43:33 localhost modem_run[5747]: Kernel mode driver not found

Apr 11 14:43:45 localhost modem_run[5748]: [monitoring report] ADSL link went up

Apr 11 14:44:03 localhost modem_run[5747]: ADSL synchronization has been obtained

Apr 11 14:44:03 localhost modem_run[5747]: ADSL line is up (768 kbit/s down | 192 kbit/s up)

Apr 11 14:44:03 localhost pppd[5751]: Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/pppoatm.so loaded.

Apr 11 14:44:03 localhost pppd[5755]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Apr 11 14:44:03 localhost pppd[5755]: connect(0.35): No such device

Apr 11 14:44:03 localhost pppd[5755]: Failed to open 0.35: No such device

```

rc-update show

```

bootmisc | boot                          

checkfs | boot                          

checkroot | boot                          

clock | boot                          

consolefont | boot                          

crypto-loop |                               

domainname |                               

gpm |                               

hdparm |                               

hostname | boot                          

keymaps | boot                          

local |      default nonetwork        

localmount | boot                          

modules | boot                          

net.eth0 |                               

net.lo | boot                          

net.ppp0 |                               

netmount |      default                  

nscd |                               

numlock |                               

rmnologin | boot                          

rsyncd |                               

serial | boot                          

speedtouch |                               

sshd |                               

syslog-ng |      default                  

urandom | boot                          

vixie-cron |      default   

```

Jak wywale -k z /etc/conf.d/speedtouch to nie wywala Kernel mode driver not found. Ale i tak nie chodzi.

----------

## peka

 *theodenpl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/ppp/peers/adsl
> 
> ```
> ...

 

a spróbuj takiego:

```
user "your.username@your.isp" 

plugin pppoatm.so 

0.35 

noipdefault 

usepeerdns 

defaultroute 

persist 

noauth 

nopcomp 

noccp 

novj
```

i daj output z /var/log/messages

Miałem taki sam błąd i ten config pomógł. To mój stary config jeszcze z Debiana.

No i dla świętego spokoju możesz jeszcze pokazać "lsmod" z przed i po wykonaniu pppd call adsl

----------

## theodenpl

Błąd ten sam chyba ze kolejność wpisów w /etc/ppp/peears/adsl jest istotna.

lsmod przed i po pppd call adsl

```

Module                  Size  Used by

pppoatm                 4608  - 

ppp_generic            21108  - 

slhc                    6304  - 

atm                    37108  - 

```

----------

## peka

a

```
/etc/init.d/speedtouch start
```

robiłeś? wkompilowałeś w jądro czy jako moduł? Pokaż wogóle kawałek config-u jądra na networking i dla usb

dopiero potem robisz

```
pppd call adsl
```

sprawdź zaraz po starcie systemu:

```
/etc/init.d/speedtouch status
```

i wynik lsmod

i zawartość /var/log/messages

jeśli speedtouch nie był wystartowany

```
/etc/init.d/speedtouch start
```

```
pppd call adsl
```

 - obydwie wersje

----------

## theodenpl

Jako moduł był speedtouch. Ja jeszcze nie dałem do rc-update speedtoucha robie to sam ręcznie przez własnie /etc/init.d/speedtouch start.

To samo uzyskuje przez pppd call adsl co i /etc/init.d/speedtouch start. Zaraz wrzuce jeszcze config.

----------

## peka

 *theodenpl wrote:*   

> Błąd ten sam chyba ze kolejność wpisów w /etc/ppp/peears/adsl jest istotna.
> 
> 

 

moża i istotna

jakbym był zdesperowany to bym sprawdził  :Smile: 

----------

## theodenpl

Sprawdziłem nie jest istotna  :Smile: 

```

 USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

```

```

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

#

# ATM drivers

#

# CONFIG_ATM_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IA is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY is not set

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

```

----------

## peka

USB:

Masz wkompilowane OHCI i EHCI a UHCI nie?

Ja mam właśnie na UHCI.

Zrób:

```
cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep USB
```

i zobacz na jakim interfejsie masz modem

Networking:

Nie pamiętam jak powinno być to (ja wkompilowałem):

# CONFIG_ATM_TCP is not set 

ale to:

# CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC is not set 

powinieneś mieć wkompilowane.

Poniżej masz moje:

```
# 

# Networking support 

# 

CONFIG_NET=y 

# 

# Networking options 

# 

CONFIG_PACKET=y 

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set 

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set 

CONFIG_UNIX=y 

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set 

CONFIG_INET=y 

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y 

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set 

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set 

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set 

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y 

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set 

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set 

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set 

# 

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL) 

# 

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set 

CONFIG_ATM=y 

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP is not set 

# CONFIG_ATM_LANE is not set 

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684 is not set 

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set 

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set 

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set 

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set 

# CONFIG_IPX is not set 

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set 

# CONFIG_X25 is not set 

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set 

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set 

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set 

# 

# QoS and/or fair queueing 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set 

# 

# Network testing 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set 

# CONFIG_KGDBOE is not set 

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set 

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set 

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set 

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set 

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set 

# CONFIG_BT is not set 

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set 

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y 

CONFIG_DUMMY=m 

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set 

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set 

# CONFIG_TUN is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set 

# 

# ARCnet devices 

# 

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set 

# 

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set 

# 

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit) 

# 

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set 

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set 

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set 

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set 

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set 

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set 

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set 

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set 

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set 

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set 

# 

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit) 

# 

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set 

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set 

# 

# Token Ring devices 

# 

# CONFIG_TR is not set 

# 

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set 

# 

# Wan interfaces 

# 

# CONFIG_WAN is not set 

# 

# ATM drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_ATM_TCP is not set 

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set 

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set 

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set 

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set 

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR is not set 

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set 

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR is not set 

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set 

# CONFIG_ATM_IA is not set 

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE is not set 

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set 

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set 

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set 

CONFIG_PPP=y 

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set 

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set 

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m 

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m 

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m 

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m 

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set 

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m 

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set 

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set 

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set 

# 

# ISDN subsystem 

# 

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set
```

```
# 

# USB devices 

# 

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set 

# 

# Open Sound System 

# 

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set 

# 

# USB support 

# 

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y 

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y 

CONFIG_USB=y 

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set 

# 

# Miscellaneous USB options 

# 

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y 

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set 

# 

# USB Host Controller Drivers 

# 

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y 

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set 

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y 

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set 

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y 

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set 

# 

# USB Device Class drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set 

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m 

# 

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information 

# 

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set 

# 

# USB Input Devices 

# 

CONFIG_USB_HID=m 

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y 

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set 

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y 

# 

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set 

# 

# USB Imaging devices 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set 

# 

# USB Multimedia devices 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set 

# 

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support 

# 

# 

# USB Network Adapters 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set 

CONFIG_USB_MON=m 

# 

# USB port drivers 

# 

# 

# USB Serial Converter support 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set 

# 

# USB Miscellaneous drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set 

# 

# USB ATM/DSL drivers 

# 

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m 

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m 

# 

# USB Gadget Support 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set
```

----------

## theodenpl

Niestety nie idzie:((( nie mam pojęcia co jest zle. Ciagle failed connect(0.35) no such device. Moze to z tym automoting co pisales wczesniej. No i 

```
Kernel mode driver not found
```

----------

## peka

sprawdź czy masz wkompilowaną obsługę devfs

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

jeśli używasz udev to nie powinienes jej mieć.

Zacznijmy od początku.

Skompilowałeś jądro - na koniec załączę cały mój config, żebyś mógł w akcie desperacji (wiem jak jest - sam się męczyłem z tydzień) go ewnetualnie użyć. Niestety nie mam jak wystawić na www w tej chwili.

Robiłeś:

# emerge speedtouch

# emerge linux-atm

# emerge ppp

Ustawiłeś

/etc/conf.d/speedtouch

/etc/ppp/peers/adsl

/etc/ppp/pap-secrets

Używasz odpowiedniego firmware do swojego modemu

Po restarcie robisz:

# /etc/init.d/speedtouch start

# pppd call adsl

Czy tak?

A oto obiecany config:

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.11-gentoo-r5

# Sun Apr 10 23:23:10 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=y

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PC-card bridges

#

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_STANDALONE is not set

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_ATM=y

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=y

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684 is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# ATM drivers

#

# CONFIG_ATM_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IA is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

# CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY is not set

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@85"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

#

# XFS support

#

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y  
```

----------

## peka

Aby upewnić się co do tego: *peka wrote:*   

> Używasz odpowiedniego firmware do swojego modemu

 

Zrób to:

```
cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep -B 1 THOMSON
```

lub to:

```
cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep -B 1 ALCATEL

```

M.in. zobaczysz coś takiego: "REV=X.00", gdzie X to Twoja wersja.

Potem zapraszam tu

Jeśli X=2 lub X=0 to ściągasz:

http://www.hystedjp.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/speedtouch/latest/KQD6P1.eni

http://www.hystedjp.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/speedtouch/latest/KQD6P2.eni

Jeśli X=4 to ściągasz

http://www.hystedjp.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/speedtouch/latest/ZZZLP1.eni

http://www.hystedjp.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/speedtouch/latest/ZZZLP2.eni

Pliki zakończone na 1 są do linii MICROCODE w /etc/conf.d/speedtouch

Pliki zakończone na 2 są do linii MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS w /etc/conf.d/speedtouch

----------

## theodenpl

Głupia sprawa zapomnialem o

```
modprobe speedtch
```

teraz tylko mam PAP autentication Failed ale chyba w zlym formacie wpisalem login i haslo.

Hhehehehehe  :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Dziala !!!!! Dziekuje.

----------

## rzezioo

 *theodenpl wrote:*   

> teraz tylko mam PAP autentication Failed ale chyba w zlym formacie wpisalem login i haslo.
> 
> 

  przeciez neo nie korzysta z PAPa  :Smile: 

----------

## peka

ale user i hasło wpisujesz w pap-secrets

i stąd komunikat

nie pamiętam ale pod Debianem, chyba działało mi też z chap-secrets

no to co szybki test?

----------

## rzezioo

PAP i CHAP to metody autoryzacjii i nie zaleza od distro tylko od samej neostrady. a ta uzywa TYLKO chap-secrets

----------

## peka

a ja mam user i hasło TYLKO w pap-secrets

i sieć działa

----------

## peka

 *theodenpl wrote:*   

> Głupia sprawa zapomnialem o
> 
> ```
> modprobe speedtch
> ```
> ...

 

A masz Ty zainstalowany hotplug?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hhehehehehe       
> 
> Dziala !!!!! Dziekuje.

 

Nie ma za co

----------

## rzezioo

tylko w pap-secrets?? dziwne  :Confused: 

----------

## peka

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> tylko w pap-secrets?? dziwne 

 

tylko

chap-secrets nawet u mnie nie istnieje

----------

## fallow

btw. jesli to jeszcze nie zostalo powiedziane - nie trzeba uzywac modem_run czy tez /etc/init.d/speedtouch.  firmware moze ladowac hotplug_firwmare_loader wraz z loaderem kernela.

cheers.

----------

## peka

 *fallow wrote:*   

> btw. jesli to jeszcze nie zostalo powiedziane - nie trzeba uzywac modem_run czy tez /etc/init.d/speedtouch.  firmware moze ladowac hotplug_firwmare_loader wraz z loaderem kernela.
> 
> cheers.

 

Zdaje się, że nie zostało powiedziane. W każdym razie ja nie widziałem.

Jak to zrobić?

Ja przy starcie dostaję komunikat, że "no stage 1 firmware found".

Dopiero potem jest "* Starting Speedtouch...." i "* Loading firmware...", który się udaje.

Ten "no stage 1 firmware found" to może komunikat z hotplug_firwmare_loader?

----------

## rzezioo

hmmm... fallow a sprawdzales to?? jak nie to podaj sposob sprawdze u siebie:) speedtouch jest nieco kaprysny wiec nigdy z nim nie wiadomo czy rzeczywiscie sie da  :Smile: 

----------

## peka

fallow... nie bądź wiśnia... powiedz  :Very Happy: 

Znalazłem coś takiego w kernel 2.6.9 -> 2.6.10 Summary ChangeLog:

```
<dwmw2@shinybook.infradead.org>

      USB: Generic USB ATM/DSL core and completed SpeedTouch driver

      This can now load the firmware and initialise the modem for itself,

      with no need for any userspace help (except for putting the firmware

      in /lib/firmware in the first place).

      The core packet I/O code is split out into a separate file where it can

      be used by drivers for some of the other similar modems.

      Signed-off-by: David Woodhouse <dwmw2@infradead.org>

      Signed-off-by: Greg Kroah-Hartman <greg@kroah.com>
```

Próbowałem tj. utworzyłem /lib/firmware i włożyłem tam firmware ale jak mam powiedzieć hotplug-owi, że on tam jest gotowy do użycia?

Właściwie to nie wiem co się stało, ale teraz mam taki błąd z modem_run:

```
* Failed to create mutex

* Can't load the microcode !!

* Please detach and attach again your modem to the USB port to unload the microcode.

* Then run '/etc/init.d/speedtouch start

* Speedtouch firmward load failed
```

Fallow, jak mi powiesz jak zrobić bez modem_run... będę dźwięczny... aż do rezonansu  :Very Happy: 

Powyższe komunikaty (oprócz tego z "mutex", który jest z modem_run) daje ten kawałek z /etc/init.d/speedtouch:

```
      modem_run -v $VERBOSE $MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS -f $MICROCODE

      if [ $? -ne 0 ]; then      # modem_run CAN'T run

         eerror "Can't load the microcode !!" 

         eerror "Please detach and attach again your modem to the USB port to unload the microcode."

         eerror "Then run '/etc/init.d/speedtouch start'"

         eend 1 "Speedtouch firmward load failed"

         return 1 

      fi 
```

W /etc/conf.d/speedtouch mam to:

```
MICROCODE="/usr/share/speedtouch/KQD6P2.eni"

VERBOSE="0"

PEER="neostrada"

MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS="-k -a /usr/share/speedtouch/KQD6P1.eni" 

```

Pliki firmware oczywiście są w /usr/share/speedtouch.

Ten błąd jest właściwy dla modem_run - tyle sprawdziłem.

W modem_run.c jest taki kawałek kodu:

```
semid = mutex_init(MUTEX_ID, S_INIT);

if (semid < 0) {

    perror("Failed to create mutex\n");

    return -1;

}

```

mutex_init w mutex.c wygląda tak:

```
int mutex_init(key_t key, int val)

{

    return semaphore_init(key, 1, val);

}

```

i prowadzi nas do semaphore_init też w mutex.c:

```
int semaphore_init(key_t key, int val1, int val2) {

    int semid;

    union semun un;

    for (;;)

    {

        semid = semget(key, 2, IPC_CREAT | IPC_EXCL | 0666);

        if (semid < 0)

        {

            if (errno != EEXIST)

                return semid;

            /* the semaphore set already exists */

            semid = semget(key, 2, 0666);

            if (semid < 0)

            {

                if (errno != ENOENT)

                    return semid;

                /* the semaphore set has been destroyed before we get

                 * access. So we try again to create it */

            }

            else

            {

                /* semaphore creation OK. value is already initialized */

                return semid;

            }

        }

        else

        {

            /* we need to initialize the value */

            unsigned short array [2];

            array[0] = val1;

            array[1] = val2;

            un.array = array;

            if (semctl(semid, 0, SETALL, un) < 0)

                return -1;

            return semid;

        }

    }

}
```

To wszystko prowadzi nas do funkcji systemowej semget. Coś o niej tutaj.

Wniosek jest taki (analizując te fragmenty kodu), że wg mojego modem_run, speedtouch jest już zajęty. Ale nie jest!

Wyłączyłem nawet speedtouch, coldplug i hotplug ze startu, żeby nic nie ładowały i uruchamiałem "z ręki" 

```
/etc/init.d/speedtouch start
```

Z tym samym skutkiem. Robiłem też tylko z hotplugiem w starcie, ale hotplug też wywołuje 

```
/etc/init.d/speedtouch start
```

Tak wygląda /etc/hotplug/usb/speedtch:

```
#!/bin/sh

echo "${REMOVER}" | grep '0$'

if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then

   case "$ACTION" in

      add)

         cat > "${REMOVER}" <<-EOF

         #!/bin/sh

         /etc/init.d/speedtouch stop

         /sbin/lsmod | grep -q "^speedtch"

         if [ \$? -eq 0 ]; then

            #wait for pppd to exit

            sleep 20

            /sbin/rmmod speedtch

         fi

         EOF

         /bin/chmod +x "${REMOVER}"

         /etc/init.d/speedtouch start

       ;;

   esac

fi

exit 0 
```

----------

## fallow

1) zaznaczyc osbluge ladowania firmware dla urzadzen (hotplug) w kernelu.

2) emerge hotplug && rc-update add hotplug default

3) te same pliki ktorych sie uzywa via skrypt speedtouch umiescic w /lib/firmware.  jesli masz bootcode i firmware to nazwac je trzeba speedtch-1.bin i speedtch-2.bin odpowiednia dla bootcode oraz firmware.

4) mozna wywalic speedtoucha z rc bo i po co teraz.

5) mozna sobie zrobic tak by potem po prostu odpalalo sie "ppd call adsl" lub by hotplug to odpalal , jak to tam chce.

od tej pory mozna nawet odlaczyc i podlaczyc modem , po jego wykryciu firmware zostanie automatycznie wgrany.

sam z tego korzystam.

cheers.

----------

## peka

Tak próbowałem oprócz zmiany nazwy firmware-u

Spróbuje dzis.

Live Long and Prosper my Friend !!!

----------

## peka

Działa. Dziękuję fallow!

Ciekawi mnie tylko dlaczego rzuca błędami dopóki nie wystartuję pppd tj.

po załadowaniu modułu:

```
Apr 15 22:15:39 [kernel] usb 4-1: modprobe timed out on ep0in

Apr 15 22:15:39 [kernel] usbcore: registered new driver speedtch

Apr 15 22:15:39 [kernel] usb 4-1: found stage 1 firmware speedtch-1.bin

Apr 15 22:15:39 [kernel] usb 4-1: found stage 2 firmware speedtch-2.bin

Apr 15 22:15:46 [kernel] usb 4-1: events/0 timed out on ep0in

Apr 15 22:15:46 [kernel] SpeedTouch: Error -110 fetching device status

Apr 15 22:15:51 [kernel] usb 4-1: events/0 timed out on ep0in

Apr 15 22:15:51 [kernel] SpeedTouch: Error -110 fetching device status

Apr 15 22:15:56 [kernel] usb 4-1: events/0 timed out on ep0in

Apr 15 22:15:56 [kernel] SpeedTouch: Error -110 fetching device status

Apr 15 22:16:01 [kernel] usb 4-1: events/0 timed out on ep0in

Apr 15 22:16:01 [kernel] SpeedTouch: Error -110 fetching device status

Apr 15 22:16:06 [kernel] usb 4-1: events/0 timed out on ep0in

Apr 15 22:16:06 [kernel] SpeedTouch: Error -110 fetching device status 
```

i tak aż do wystartowania połączenia a potem (ciąg dalszy log-u z góry):

```
Apr 15 22:16:10 [kernel] DSL line goes up

Apr 15 22:16:11 [kernel] usb 4-1: events/0 timed out on ep0in

Apr 15 22:16:11 [kernel] SpeedTouch: Error -110 fetching device status

Apr 15 22:16:13 [kernel] usb 4-1: events/0 timed out on ep0in

Apr 15 22:16:13 [kernel] SpeedTouch: Error -110 fetching device status

Apr 15 22:16:18 [pppd] Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Apr 15 22:16:18 [pppd] PPPoATM plugin_init

Apr 15 22:16:18 [pppd] PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.35

Apr 15 22:16:18 [pppd] pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Apr 15 22:16:18 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Apr 15 22:16:18 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.35

Apr 15 22:16:30 [pppd] PAP authentication succeeded

Apr 15 22:16:30 [pppd] local  IP address 83.24.212.31

Apr 15 22:16:30 [pppd] remote IP address 213.25.2.23

Apr 15 22:16:30 [pppd] primary   DNS address 194.204.152.34

Apr 15 22:16:30 [pppd] secondary DNS address 217.98.63.164
```

----------

## fallow

no problem  :Smile: 

co do tych komunikatow . moze masz wlaczone w kernelu  CONFIG_USB_DEBUG ?  :Wink: 

```

     Location:                                                               

       -> Device Drivers                                                 

         -> USB support                                                    

           -> Support for Host-side USB (USB [=y])   
```

cheers.

----------

## rzezioo

ja mam startowane ze skryptu i wywala mi podobne bledy. i mam usb debug wylaczone w jajku. jeszcze takie komunikaty:

```
Apr 15 22:16:01 [kernel] SpeedTouch: Error -110 fetching device status

```

mam bardzo czesto w trakcie uzywania kompa. tyle ze nawet nie powoduje to zerwania polaczenia. widac speedtouch jest niedowartosciowany i chce na siebie zwrocic uwage errorami  :Laughing: 

----------

## peka

sorki, że dopiero teraz odpowiadam, ale miałem niespodziewane problmey z "innym" systemem.

Nie mam debug-u w jądrze, Komunikaty pojawiają się po tym jak hotplug zobaczy modem i załaduje sppedtch i firmware - chociaż ostatnio nie  :Razz: 

Natomist, fallow, mam pytanie jak sobie poradziłeś z inicjowaniem automatycznie połączenia na starcie.

Napisałem sobie skrypcik ładujący i działa jak zloto, tylko na starcie jest bezskuteczny z tego powodu, że zdąży się wykonać zanim modem się zsynchronizuje. I przez to nie inicjuje połączenia. Uruchomiany po synchronizacji z ręki .... jak pisałem... działa jak złoto.

----------

## peka

fallow, poradziłem sobie sam z synchronizacją i startem. Nie przetestowałem jeszcze ale już wszytsko mam.  :Smile: 

Miałbym natomiast sugestię do love-sources. Wiem, że to nie miejsce więc nic nie piszę.

----------

## tomaz

Ja tylko dodam ze ladowanie firmware'u za pomoca modem_run w moim przypadku

w ogole nie dzialalo. Ten sam firmeware rozbity na dwa pliki hotplug laduje na modem

bez problemu. Mowa tu o kernelu gentoo-2.6.11-rc6 na amd64.

Moze modem_run nie obsluguje 64bitowych architektur?

----------

## rzezioo

mysle ze raczej nie sciagnales modem_run ze strony podanej przez kolege na poczatku. a trzeba sciagnac i podmienic bo musi byc wersja 1.2 nie nizsza i nie wyzsza.

----------

## Miszczu

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

uhci_hcd               27952  0 

speedtch                9896  0 

firmware_class          7520  1 speedtch

usb_atm                13264  1 speedtch

pppoatm                 4928  0 

atm                    34964  2 usb_atm,pppoatm

ppp_deflate             4640  0 

zlib_deflate           22520  1 ppp_deflate

ppp_generic            21236  2 pppoatm,ppp_deflate

slhc                    6336  1 ppp_generic

zlib_inflate           16736  1 ppp_deflate
```

```
# /etc/init.d/speedtouch start

 * Starting Speedtouch ADSL Modem... ...

 * Loading firmware...

 * Failed to find the microcode. 
```

Pytanie, co to za microcde ? co moglem przegapic ?

----------

## peka

Odeślę Cię skromnie do mojego HOWTO  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Miszczu

Niestety, niczego nie dowiedzialem sie z tego hwoto, teoretycznie wszystko jest ok, modem jest wykrywany no ale nie dziala ...

Ps, swieca sie 2 zielone lampki  :Neutral: 

----------

## peka

a robiłeś wszystko tak jak w HOWTO?

----------

## rampage7

 *peka wrote:*   

> Odeślę Cię skromnie do mojego HOWTO 

 

ten sposób z ładowaniem firmware przez kernel jest genialny i zadziałał u mnie pięknie. Ale i tak cieszę się, że stałem sie posiadaczem routerka i nie muszę z tego daremnego modemu korzystać  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Miszczu

no wiec tak

```
pppd call adsl

Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.3/pppoatm.so loaded.

PPPoATM plugin_init

PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.35

pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/adsl: unrecognized option 'pty'
```

/etc/ppp/peers/adsl

```
lock

noipdefault

defaultroute

noauth

holdoff 4

maxfail 25

persist

asyncmap 0

usepeerdns

lcp-echo-interval 2

lcp-echo-failure 7

name *******@neostrada.pl

plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.3/pppoatm.so

0.35

updetach

pty "/usr/sbin/fctStartAdsl -i"
```

Bardzo prosze o pomoc, do jutra musze ruszyc neo z modemu, mam tez sagema, ale rowniez nie potrafie sobie z nim poradzic

----------

## peka

usuń ostatnie dwie linie lub przynajmniej ostatnią z pliku adsl i sprawdź

----------

## peka

mój config wygląda tak:

```
user "*******@neostrada.pl"

plugin pppoatm.so

0.35

noipdefault

usepeerdns

defaultroute

persist

noauth

nopcomp

noccp

novj      
```

----------

## Miszczu

ok, zaczne od tego, ze przy starcie systemu wyspuja sie bledy z pliku  /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ze nie moze zaladowac modulu user, noipdefault, usepeerdns i tak do konca tego pliku, pozniej laduje recznie wszystkie potrzebne modulu, czyli uhci atm pppoatm itp itd no i przy pppd call adsl niby wszystko jest ok

```
Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

PPPoATM plugin_init

PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.35
```

ale internet nie dziala :/ nic nie chce sie polaczyc

----------

## peka

pokaż:

1) zawartość /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

2) zawartość /etc/ppp/peer/adsl

3) wynik cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SPEEDTOUCH

4) zawartość /lib/firmware

próbowałeś robić wg HOWTO, do którego link podawałem?

----------

## Miszczu

Ad1

```
cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

user "******@neostrada.pl" 

plugin pppoatm.so 

0.35

     noipdefault 

     usepeerdns 

     defaultroute 

     persist 

     noauth 

     nopcomp 

     noccp 

     novj
```

Ad2

```
cat /etc/ppp/peers/adsl

user "*****@neostrada.pl"

plugin pppoatm.so 

0.35 

noipdefault 

usepeerdns 

defaultroute 

persist 

noauth 

nopcomp 

noccp 

novj     
```

Ad3

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SPEEDTOUCH

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m
```

Ad4

```
ls /lib/firmware

speedtch-1.bin  speedtch-2.bin
```

Tak, robilem krok w krok wedlug twojego hwoto

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

uhci_hcd               27952  0 

speedtch                9896  0 

usb_atm                13264  2 speedtch

pppoatm                 4928  1 

ppp_generic            21236  5 pppoatm

slhc                    6336  1 ppp_generic

atm                    34964  4 usb_atm,pppoatm
```

----------

## peka

w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 powinienieś mieć:

```
speedtch

pppoatm
```

i inne rzecz - np. nvidia jeśli używasz - ale to inny temat

zmien zawartość /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 i zrestartuj

 *Quote:*   

> Tak, robilem krok w krok wedlug twojego hwoto 

 

chyba niedokładnie  :Wink: 

----------

## Miszczu

hehe juz widze co do Ad2  :Razz:  przekopiowalem nie to co trzeba, poprawie i sprawdze  :Smile: 

----------

## peka

/etc/ppp/peers/adsl masz dobrze

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 masz źle

----------

## Miszczu

No tak tak, oczywiscie chodzilo mi o Ad3  :Very Happy:  i oczywiscie to popralwilem no i dziala, mam jeszcze klopot z przegladarka, ale to juz napisze w innym topicu, dziekuje za pomoc

----------

## peka

nie za ma co  :Laughing: 

----------

## Miszczu

Mam dziwny problem ktory nei wiem jak mam rozwiazac, nawet nie wiem jak to scharakteryzowac, np dzisiaj, przez cala noc bylo wlaczone emerge i ekg (bez trybu graficznego) jak rano wstalem modem dzialal caly czas, emerge dalej cos sciagalo, wylaczylem ekg, wszedlem do trybu graficznego (fvwm) wlaczylem tam w atermie ekg i modem sie rozlaczyl, tzn wszystkie lampki zgasly i zeby uruchomic go jeszcze trzeba zrestartowac system. Nie wiem od czego tojest zalezne, czy jakos od trybu graficznego, czy od tego ze jakis program kozysta z aterma z pseudo konsoli, np teraz jestem w trybie graficznym, mam wlaczona opere i ekg w oddzielnej konsoli (nie w trybie graficznym) i jak narazie neo sie nie rozlacza, czy moze ktos wie co na to poradzic, moze czegos nie wkompilowalem w jajo ?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## rzezioo

nie. to nie powinno sie za zadne frytki zdarzyc. kompletnie lampki zgasly?? nie wiem a czy ten blad jest powtarzalny??

----------

## Miszczu

No nie wiem, juz mnie to do kur*** doprowadza, czasami moge pracowac przez 2h a czasami co 15m musze jeszcze raz modem wlaczac, zamiast restartu pomaga zabicie pppd, wyladowanie uhci_hcd, zaladownie uhci_hcd jeszcze raz no i pppd call ... moze to cos hardwerowego, jakies konflikty usb ? juz probowale wszystkie, przepinalem modem do innego slota usba, wyjmowalem zbedne karty ... pozatym nie widze w tym zadnej zaleznosci, jak uzywam samego kadu, wszystko jest ok, jak zaczne odpalac jakies programy, to zaczynaja sie problemy, ma ktos jakis pomysl  :Neutral:  ?

----------

## peka

powiedziałbym, że może masz modem wetknięty w USB2.0 - ale ja tak mam i hula...

może modem trefny? wymień, pożycz, sprawdź...

a dostajesz jakis komunikaty w logu ja się to dzieje?

----------

## Miszczu

Jak teraz zajrzale do dmesgf to rzeczywiscie sa tam jakies bledy zwiazane z kontrolerem usb, ale w czasie tej sesji juz kilka razy walczalem i wylaczylem neostrade, wiec nie wiem w ktorym miejscu jest ten wlasciwy blad, jak wieczorem wroce ze szkoly to sprobuje wywolac (jakos) rozlaczenie modemu i wtedy napsize co mi wyplowa

----------

## peka

sprawdź czy na pewno masz dobre USB wkompilowane w jajko

ale ja Ci wogóle działa to raczej tak.

----------

## Miszczu

rozlaczenie

```
ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ADSL line is up (160 Kib/s down | 96 Kib/s up)

Machine check events logged

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: host system error, PCI problems?

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: host controller halted, very bad!

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: HC died; cleaning up

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 2
```

ponowne laczenie sie, zalapalo chbya za 3 razem gdy wpisalem pppd call adsl po przeladowaniu modulu uhci_hcd

```
uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: remove, state 1

usb usb3: USB disconnect, address 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: USB bus 3 deregistered

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: remove, state 1

usb usb2: USB disconnect, address 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: USB bus 2 deregistered

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: remove, state 0

usb usb1: USB disconnect, address 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: USB bus 1 deregistered

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: irq 5, io base 0x0000d400

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.3[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: irq 5, io base 0x0000d800

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.4[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#3)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: irq 5, io base 0x0000dc00

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-2: found stage 1 firmware speedtch-1.bin

usb 1-2: found stage 2 firmware speedtch-2.bin

ADSL line is synchronising

ADSL line is up (160 Kib/s down | 96 Kib/s up)
```

----------

## peka

a pokaż

lsusb -vvv

cat /usr/linux/src/.config | grep USB

----------

## Miszczu

lsusb -vvv

```
Unknown line at line 5568

Unknown line at line 5569

Unknown line at line 5570

Unknown line at line 5571

Unknown line at line 5572

Unknown line at line 5573

Unknown line at line 5574

Unknown line at line 5575

Unknown line at line 5576

Unknown line at line 5577

Unknown line at line 5578

Unknown line at line 5579

Unknown line at line 5580

Unknown line at line 5581

Unknown line at line 5582

Unknown line at line 5583

Unknown line at line 5584

Unknown line at line 5585

Unknown line at line 5586

Unknown line at line 5587

Unknown line at line 5588

Unknown line at line 5589

Unknown line at line 5590

Unknown line at line 5591

Unknown line at line 5592

Unknown line at line 5593

Unknown line at line 5594

Unknown line at line 5595

Unknown line at line 5596

Unknown line at line 5597

Unknown line at line 5598

Unknown line at line 5599

Unknown line at line 5600

Unknown line at line 5601

Unknown line at line 5602

Unknown line at line 5603

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.12-rc4-mm1 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#3)

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:11.4

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.12-rc4-mm1 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:11.3

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 06b9:4061 Alcatel Telecom Speed Touch ISDN or ADSL Modem

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass          255 Vendor Specific Class

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x06b9 Alcatel Telecom

  idProduct          0x4061 Speed Touch ISDN or ADSL Modem

  bcdDevice            4.00

  iManufacturer           1 THOMSON

  iProduct                2 Speed Touch 330 

  iSerial                 3 000E506A89D1

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          147

    bNumInterfaces          3

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0x80

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize         16

        bInterval              50

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x06  EP 6 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize         64

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x07  EP 7 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize         64

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x87  EP 7 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize         64

        bInterval               0

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x06  EP 6 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize         64

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x07  EP 7 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize         64

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x87  EP 7 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize        640

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x06  EP 6 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize         64

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x07  EP 7 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize         64

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x87  EP 7 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize        960

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        2

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x05  EP 5 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          8

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x85  EP 5 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          8

        bInterval               0

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.12-rc4-mm1 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:11.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)
```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep USB

```
CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m
```

Zachaszowane z configa wyzej usunelem

----------

## peka

poza tymi unknown line wygląda OK  :Smile: 

ja mam tak:

```
# USB support

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; se 

e USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# USB Multimedia devices

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# USB port drivers

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

# USB Gadget Support

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set
```

spróbuj pokombinować z jądrem. Jeśli nic nie da to może sprzęt? Ale nie chcę rozstrzygać.

bo w fstab coś takiego masz:

none                    /proc/bus/usb   usbfs           defaults                 0 0

?

no i może DEV jeszczeCONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

ale już zgaduję

 :Sad: 

----------

